# We lost a friend



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Got word this afternoon that Ellis Mendiola has passed away.(Ellisredfish) I believe he was 76...Ellis was the senior statesman rodbuilder on here. I always enjoyed his posts, seeing his work, and trading barbs with him. He and I have traded alot of emails over the last 15 or so years, mostly me learning from him. I met him in person at the first FTU rodbuilder's day. I remember him presenting a weaving seminar at one of the annual meetings, assisted by his son, David. I'm gonna miss our friend, and condolences to his family! Jerry


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Very sad news indeed. Our thoughts go out to the family. Thanks for letting us know Jerry.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers for the family.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

*Rip Ellis*

Oh man, thanks for informing us Jerry. Will keep him and his family in our prayers.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

My prayers are with his family.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

He will be missed by many here and elsewhere. Prayers to those he left behind.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh my God that's terrible news. What a local rodbuilding legend and a fine gentleman besides. I remember him and Pat Helton (patfatdaddy) doing their weaving demos at the first FTU rodbuilders gathering(3-29-08) and poking fun at each other. pictured l to r., Ellis Mendiola(ellisredfish), Roger Seiders (Flexcoat) and Lloyd Pepper. All three are local rodbuilding nobility IMO.....RIP Ellis.....Tight lines my friend.......Gosh,numbing news......Jerry if you or anyone hears when and where in regards to services, please let us know.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

RIP Mr. Ellis


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I feel sure that Ellis would prefer us all to remember him from this pic, taken long ago in the "graveyard", south of Baffin. However, I have a more recent pic he sent me, after testing a new flyrod he had built. I gave him guff about it being one his larger catches. RIP, Ellis!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Sad to hear, my thoughts are with his family. Thanks Jerry for letting us know.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Our prayers are with his family


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*God Bless Him !!*

God Bless Him and his family is in our prayers .
Rest in Peace Sir !


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Sad news. Our prayers are with his family as well


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Very sad news Jerry. My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends.

RIP Ellis Mendiola.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

RIP Sir....
Very sad news. ..


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Ellis was a great guy and mentor for all of us when we were starting out. Prayers to the family.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Great man and rod builder.. Prayers to his family..


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers to the family and friends..Very sad news to receive.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Condolences to his family


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Sad to hear about this. While I never met him in person he was always good for advice and help as Jerry said.


----------



## Harm-N-Rods (Feb 4, 2011)

Prayers for the family through this difficult time. RIP Ellis


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Sad new, I always enjoyed his post. RIP


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

We lost a great one. Rest in peace and God bless your family.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It really saddens me to hear this news. I don't think I live too far from where he did. Many years back when I first started trying to learn rod building he PM'd me, and the way I read it, he offered to take me under his wing and teach me. At that time, I was a rotating shift worker in a refinery here, and just couldn't do it. He forgot more than I will ever know. RIP


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Sad news indeed, never got to meet the gentleman personally but, always enjoyed reading his post, an unfortunate loss to the rodbuilding community. Praying for his family during this time of sorrow. :texasflag


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

I was fortunate to get to know Ellis since he shopped here at FTU quite a bit. Everyone's impression of him was not wrong... he was a fine man, a good friend, and a great rod builder. He never slowed down on rod building and never lost his touch. He loved to build rods and never shy'ed away from helping anyone to learn. This saddens me deeply to hear this and he will be sorely missed. RIP Ellis

Thank you Jerry for letting me know...


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Jim Medrano, Ellis's best'est friend/ fishing partner just sent me this:

The services for Ellis will be Tuesday Nov. 10 at American Heritage funeral home 10710 Veterans Memorial Dr. Hou., Tx. Phone # 281 445 0050 @ 11a.m. viewing 11:45 memorial service and burial @ 1:45 p.m. @ Veterans memorial cemetery same location.

I had to include one more photo...either Terry Jones or Jim Lueck took it at the first FTU meeting.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I am going to miss Ellis, we called each other many times to pick each others brains, of course I did most of the picking.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Sad news and prayers for the family.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I knew Ellis only thru this forum, but that's all I needed. Good man. Sometimes I take for granted the time I have then I hear knews like this. RIP


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Very sad to hear the news. I just spoke to him about some blanks a month ago.


----------



## Seavas (Jun 10, 2014)

What a bummer, he will definitely be missed


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Dang, I'll miss that man!


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

*Met him @ FTU while hosting a meeting.Very good man,he will be missed.Our prayers go out to the family.*


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

Not only a great rodbuilder..but also a very fine gentlemen...I met Ellis when I first started rodbuilding...14 years ago...

God Bless You Ellis....Rest In Peace My Friend....


ML..:texasflag


----------



## Newell344 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Rip sir..*

What sad news. I obviously have not been on the rod building forum for a while. Been on the hunting forum lately. 
A true rod building legend and a wealth of knowledge will be missed here. I had the pleasure of meeting him personally and have been invited to his home a few times. Saw lots of his work first hand and was never hesitant in sharing his knowledge with myself or anyone else. I picked up lots of weaving pointers from him. RIP Ellis and keep them lines tight.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My prayers are sent.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

A fine gentleman... God's speed Ellis!


----------

